# Trivia 6/27



## luckytrim (Jun 27, 2019)

trivia 6/27
DID YOU KNOW  ...
The world's tallest LEGO tower stands over 114 feet tall and  is made from
550,000 bricks. Thousands of children helped build the tower  in Milan,
Italy.

1.  According to Goodyear, how many pilots, in general, fly in  one of their 
blimps?
  a. - 2
  b. - 3
  c. - 4
  d. - 5
2. What is lidocaine classified as for medical  purposes?
  a. - anti-convulsant
  b. - local anesthetic
  c. - anti-depressant
  d. - diuretic
3. Although not originally by Frank and Nancy Sinatra, this  song, released 
by them in 1967, became the first-ever father-daughter number  one song in 
the U.S. What was its name?
4. On 'Bewitched', do you recall the name of Samantha's Aunt  ?
5. Which of these places is furthest away from the  equator?
  a. - Times Square
  b. - Eiffel Tower
  c. - Stonehenge
  d. - the Coliseum
6. One of the most well-known effects of the bacterium  Clostridium tetani in 
humans is its effect on the masseter muscle which controls the  movement of 
what body part?
7. What was Chevrolet's only rear-engine vehicle  ?
8. You are on the Bridge of your yacht and you spot another  ship ahead.... 
you can see a green light to your left and a red light to the  right ; what 
direction id that ship moving ?
  a. - Directly away from you
  b. - Directly toward you
  c. - Headed to your Starboard
  d. - Headed to your Port

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Paul McCartney has confided that, in his opinion, ‘Till There  Was You” is 
the best love song He;s ever written.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - b
3. 'Something Stupid;
4. Clara
5. - c
6. the Jaw
7. the Corvair
8. - b

CRAP !!
"Till There Was You" was written by Meredith Willson for "The  Music Man" in 
1957. Anita Bryant released a version in 1959 that made it to  Number 30 on 
the US Billboard charts. The Beatles' version was on their UK  album "With 
the Beatles" in 1963 and "Meet the Beatles" in the US. Paul  McCartney had 
heard the 1961 Peggy Lee recording and included the song in  their repertoire 
when they performed in Hamburg. It was one of the tunes  performed by the 
group during their Decca Records audition. When the Beatles  performed on 
"The Ed Sullivan Show" in 1964 it was the second of the six  songs they 
 showcased. 

Note; Both versions of "Till There Was You" are posted in the "Listening to" thread...


----------

